# Raspberry PI (B) - als Homeserver? / Wo kaufen?



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo leute, habe einpaar Fragen bezüglich dem Raspberry PI.
Kann ich das Ding problemlos nutzen um z.b. Zuhause und Unterwegs auf den USB Stick der dran hängt zuzugreifen? (TXT daten, Bilder etc) ?
Und wieviel würde mich das Ding inkl. Versand kosten? (Wohne in DE)

Habe nicht viel Erfahrung dabei, aber so viel ich weiss unterstüzt das PI Linux Debian.


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

du kannst es hier vorbestellen:
RASPBRRY-PCBA - RASPBERRY-PI - SBC, RASPBERRY PI, MODELL B | Farnell Deutschland
27€

wann es ausgeliefert wird, weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2012)

Lieferzeit des Anbieters 79 Tage

Heist dass dass ich über 2 Monate warten soll, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## dj*viper (23. Mai 2012)

jap, eher noch länger.
deshalb lieber abwarten, bis das auf lager ist.
ich will ja auch welche davon haben^^


----------



## Olstyle (23. Mai 2012)

Raspberrys sind im Moment die Trabbis der Neuzeit. Man trägt sich auf eine Warteliste für ein Gerät was zwar nicht teuer ist aber auch nicht soo viel leistet und bekommt vielleicht irgendwann eins zugewiesen.
Ich kenne bis jetzt einen der eins bekommen hat, der hatte aber noch innerhalb der erste Minute bestellt.

Für die von dir beschriebene Funktion lässt sich z.B. auch jede halbwegs aktuelle FritzBox nutzen(und dazu ist sie dann halt auch noch ein WLAN Router  ) .


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2012)

Jaja.. trag mal so eine Fritzbox in der Gegend rum oder verbaue sie in einem Modellflugzeug


----------



## joasas (23. Mai 2012)

Wieso muss dein zu Hause in einem Modellflugzeug rumfliegen? Entweder du stellst am Anfang alle Informationen zur Verfügung oder du lässt es ganz sein.

Natürlich kann man einen Raspberry Pi als Server nutzen. Aber um txt Dateien zu hosten? Meinst du das wirklich ernst? Das geht mit jedem kostenlosen Webspace viel besser. Zudem gibt es kleinere Webserver.

Es gibt auch noch alternative Dev Boards, bei eBay geht so ein Raspberry für über 100€ weg, wenn man bedenkt, dass man für 100€ schon fast ein Tablet mit IPS Panel bekommt oder besere Dev Boards, dann weiß man, dass die Bieter keine Ahnung haben.

@oldstyle:
So rar sind die nicht, hab schon einen.


----------



## hendrosch (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zumindest jetzt einen Code bekommen um einen zu bestellen. Hab mich vor längerer Zeit in die Warte liste bei RS eingetragen. Aber ich swhe das Teil mehr zum expirimentieren und als Spielzeug und nicht als besonders praktisch.


----------



## Cheater (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe ein Gerät hier vor mir stehen. Um mal eben schnell auf einen USB-Stick zuzugreifen reicht das Gerät. Irgendwelche Office Dokumente bearbeiten oder so läuft schon eher zähflüssig. Generell muss man sagen, dass es im Moment nicht besonders schnell ist. Selbst um im Browser eine Seite zu laden, kann es schon einmal eine Minute dauern. Damit will ich sagen, im Moment ist das Gerät eher etwas für Bastler. Wenn es erstmal besser verfügbar ist und alle schlauen Köpfe daran arbeiten, wird es ein verdammt geiles Teil  Potenzial ist vorhanden.


----------



## joasas (24. Mai 2012)

Nachdem heutige Webseiten leicht 1-2MB sprengen und mit Flash und Scripten überladen sind muss ich dir hier vollkommen recht geben - ein Surf PC ist es nicht. Man kann ggf. mit irssi chatten und mittels mp3blaster Musik hören, jedoch ist die Verwendung als Desktop PC im Vergleich zu einem normalen PC nicht möglich - aufgrund des geringen Arbeitsspeichers bräuchte man zwar eine Swap Partition, aber auf der SD Karte kann man schlecht eine Swap Partition einrichten und selbst ein externer USB Stick ist in der Regel zu langsam (die beiden USB Ports sind über einen Hub angebunden).  

Der unter Debian mitgelieferte Browser Midori ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber der Ram ist halt einfach zu knapp. Wenn man damit einen Desktopersatz haben möchte, der sollte mindestens zu dem 49$ PC von APC oder einem Cubox greifen. APC » About

PS: Debian ist auf dem Raspberry sehr langsam. Es ist zwar mehr Arbeit, aber Arch Linux läuft deutlich schneller.


----------

